# Percy Jackson vs. Jason Grace (The Heroes of Olympus)



## mailer-daemon (Oct 8, 2011)

The son of Poseidon vs the son of Jupiter.

Percy gets Riptide and his shield watch, Jason gets his coin. Percy has no invulnerability. 

Who would win between the two leaders?

a.) All out fight
b.) No magic/powers

Location: In the middle of Marineford


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Oct 8, 2011)

Even without the curse percy is still stronger has better feats.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 8, 2011)

I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss jason, and jason's air powers should be superior to percy's and he has electricity and there is always zeus lightning


----------



## Commander Vimes (Oct 8, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Even without the curse percy is still stronger has better feats.



I agree. For now Percy takes it, but I have a feeling Jason will overtake him, which I am not happy about. If I am correct, he has had about 10 more years of training than Percy?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 8, 2011)

DrStrangeRage said:


> I agree. For now Percy takes it, but I have a feeling Jason will overtake him, which I am not happy about. If I am correct, he has had about 10 more years of training than Percy?



exactly and he also can call zeus lightning down


----------



## Commander Vimes (Oct 8, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> exactly and he also can call zeus lightning down



Very true. Not sure if he has the durability to survive that, but I do believe he is arguably relativistic when in water? I'll still side with Percy until we see more Jason feats.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Oct 8, 2011)

Read the new book, percy can now transform into a whirlwind. And crush people with water.


----------



## Commander Vimes (Oct 8, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Read the new book, percy can now transform into a whirlwind. And crush people with water.



Sound's Epic. I haven't read the new one yet, I should go get it somewhere.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 9, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Read the new book, percy can now transform into a whirlwind. And crush people with water.



yeah but jason have feats of controlling logia like beings, remember how he forced tempest to be solid


----------



## Serp (Oct 9, 2011)

Jason's power to control those beings was only because it was an Air spirit. Percy could stop something made of water from dispersing. 

Percy has earthquake as well. And being in water he gets a slight healing factor, which Jason does not have. Jason has better tactics though and a longer reach with his spear than Percy has with Riptide.


----------



## The Adept (Oct 9, 2011)

Just finished the book 

Percy soloed Polybotes, bane of Neptune by impaling him with his sword and then smashing a god's face into him.

Not to mention the best warriors from the Roman Camp didn't stand a chance against him and he soloed a small army of roman demigod ghosts. 

Anyways, I'd give it to Percy if it was pure weapons combat, or Percy has access to a river/lake/ocean. Jason takes it if Percy doesn't get the field advantage. 

It looks like Percy is permenately nerfed now that he doesn't have the mark of Achilles

I'll post some feats tomorrow


----------



## Cromer (Oct 10, 2011)

Jason is a better tactician, but in personal combat, in most scenarios, Percy is the better fighter.


----------



## The Ninth Warlord (Oct 10, 2011)

Percy wins by being a better character


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 10, 2011)

The Ninth Warlord said:


> Percy wins by being a better character



we need to give the guy sometime so he get more character development


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Oct 10, 2011)

Nico would be a better match for Jason.

Even then Hazel who was in the same school as Jason and saw him fight the roman camp half blood. Said Nico was the strongest demi god she has seen after Percy.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 10, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Nico would be a better match for Jason.
> 
> Even then Hazel who was in the same school as Jason and saw him fight the roman camp half blood. Said Nico was the strongest demi god she has seen after Percy.



sooo nico wins, right? / jk

anyways what were nico feats in the book ( i haven't had time read my copy yet )


----------



## Cromer (Oct 10, 2011)

Nico is ridiculously broken, with Earth-mover and Necromantic powers. His weapon also > Celestial bronze. In H2H though, he's nothing special compared to guys like Percy, Luke, Jason, Clarisse...so he's not gonna be taking Percy or Jason in H2H.


Better thread derail, Percy+10 Greek demigods vs Jason+10 Roman demigods. Assault on a fort. Each team takes 10 turns being the attacker and 10 turns being the defender. Who wins? I say Jason, because Legion>whatever shit Greeks had going on. Military discipline>Warrior valour 9 times out of ten.


----------



## Serp (Oct 10, 2011)

The romans would win the fort assault. Did Hazel even see Jason, he had vanished months ago so I'm not sure she saw him.

Nico wins though in general, Geomancy, Nercomancy and he can teleport through shadows. And his blade tempered in the River Stix anit nothing to fuck with.


----------

